
Use HTTPS,redirect to Non-WWW with AWS S3,Cloudfront,Route53 with Custom Domain - marcanuy
https://simpleit.rocks/redirect-http-to-https-and-www-to-non-www-with-aws-s3-bucket-cloudfront-route-53-and-a-custom-domain/
======
QuinnyPig
I'd make one minor addition-- once the CloudFront distribution is set up,
enable a bucket policy that locks the S3 bucket down to only permits
CloudFront access. No point in leaving the S3 bucket open to the world...

